# 69 GTO 400 Header Selection Help



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Guys,

I'm shopping for headers. My most important requirement is ground clearance. I'm lowering the car by 2 or 3 inches, so I don't want to be dragging pipes...

Does anyone have any experience with this? 

Many thanks,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I recommend the repop HO manifolds. They work, don't leak, and don't have clearance problems.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree with Jeff, ram air is the way to go. Just pic your poison, round or d-port. Here's an example.

High Performance Automotive Componentry


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

X3.....or Doug's Headers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FastMonty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm shopping for headers. My most important requirement is ground clearance. I'm lowering the car by 2 or 3 inches, so I don't want to be dragging pipes...
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this?


I'm going with Doug's on my 69, but I can't speak to ground clearance issues yet since my car isn't done yet.

I've also heard some very good reports on both the fit and finish of Mad Dog Headers. Had I known about them before I bought my Doug's, I would have given them serious consideration.

I'd have to agree with the others though who've encouraged the "Ram Air" style manifolds. They give up a little in terms of performance, but they're significantly more "trouble free" than headers.

Bear


----------



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Bear,

Again, thanks for the great input. I'll check out the Mad Dog headers. If anyone else is interested, it looks like Hedman Hedders makes a "shorty" version. Which, I'd imagine has better flow than a Ram Air manifold, but not quite as good as full length headers. 

I'm very interested to hear about your ground clearance, when you know what it is... or, if you look from the side, does it currently hang lower than the frame? 

Thanks again,


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FastMonty said:


> I'm very interested to hear about your ground clearance, when you know what it is... or, if you look from the side, does it currently hang lower than the frame?


I was curious about that, so I snapped a couple photos with my phone. They do indeed hang down some, but then so too do the mufflers and the rest of the system. I might be able to pull the mufflers and everything up a little bit, but the flanges on the X-pipe dumps are already up against the floor so they're as high as they're going to get.

Bear


----------



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Bear,

I have to say, the pictures you've posted, both on the rear frame and the side view of your headers have saved me about 40 hours of work, just this morning. I really appreciate the help.

I'm surprised about the header drop, in a good way, I thought it would be a lot worse. 

What exhaust are you running?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm running a Pypes XGA11R, I think? I may not have the part number exactly right, but it's a header-back system, 2 1/2" stainless tube all the way to the bumper, a pair of their RacePro mufflers, and the X-change crossover that has dumps.
I'll attach some better photos of it. After I got it mostly fit the way I wanted, I dropped everything from the mufflers forward and welded the joints to make sure it doesn't leak and also to ditch the clamps so it could go a little tighter to the floor. I ordered a pair of their electric cutouts today  I'm going to try to make a control bracket for the switch that looks like the one for the short-lived 70 Vacuum Operated Exhaust option and mount it on my Ram Air control bracket, like the one in the commercial. 









Bear


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

"Shortie" headers are worthless. They're strictly for 'bragging rights". Headers are used to make horsepower. Without the longer tubes and good "collectors", they're not even AS GOOD as the factory-engineered HO manifolds. Factory "performance" cars of the '90s and '00s have "shorties", true enough. They (manufacturers) realized they were cheaper to make than really good cast iron manifolds (like HOs), and would last "long enough" to get out of warranty. They did NOT start using them for superior power.

If power is more important than looks and/or ground clearance, headers are the way to go. The Mad Dogs are a bit "tighter" to the body than the Doug's. Hooker makes the most power. "Ease of installation" is also a "non-factor". Power is power. If you want it, you gotta "do the leg work". You do what ya gotta do!

Jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear, a friend of mine has the electric cutouts on his '67 GTO ragtop. They are $$$ but, I tell you, it's EXACTLY like The Humbler commercial. Especially when you are behind the car. The big bonus is, when you're stuck at a long light next to a squirrel who's got the base on his rap music cranked up, you can just push the majic button and give him the pipes!!!!!


----------



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Bear,

Thanks again for the pics... that commercial is freakin awesome! Good luck with the cut outs...

Mr. P-Body,

Point taken. 

But, does anyone have data (pics) or first hand experience as to which headers fit the tightest? Even if they're custom, I'm open to it. As a reminder, I have a Pontiac 400, stock heads, with stock Manual Transmission.

Thanks again for the input...


----------

